# (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

phil should start ariza against peja, and seriously rough him up. if fox could do it, i don't see why ariza wouldn't be able to.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

we just need to stay with the shooters and keep Paul out of the lane.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Anyone else scared about this game?


----------



## Postmortem (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

1) Peja won't repeat the career night he had last time.
2) Bynum is far improved since the last meet.
3) Ariza is now on the team and is a far better bench SF than V-rad or Walton (Peja's scoring goes down)

*4) Wasn't Odom playing the 3 during the last meet with NOH?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

I think it will be close, but probably still end up losing.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Anyone else scared about this game?


Yup. Fisher should have saved his 10-11 26 point performance for Paul. Maybe he'll have another one this game. Incredible the way he has played recently.

Though, I have a feeling Kobe is going to explode tonight. He is due.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Last time, Paul had 20+ assists and Peja made 10 three pointers, and the Lakers only lost by 14 points, which does sound bad, but not too bad considering the way those guys played.

I see no way that they pull off that kind of performance again tomorrow night. But that does not mean they're not going to come out fired up and ready to play, because they always seem ready for the Lakers. Remember last time they beat us IN Staples Center, so it's going to be tough for sure. If Fisher/Farmar can somewhat contain Chris Paul, I think we can win. David West might not play, so that's good for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

*Things To Know - Hornets*

*Things You Already Know:*
Along with the Lakers, the Hornets are one of the NBA’s hottest teams, currently sporting a 23-11 record going into the team’s matchup tonight. The Lakers have won 13 of their last 16 games, while the Hornets have won eight of their past 10 to climb to within one game of the conference-leading Phoenix Suns.

Hornets guard Chris Paul is having an MVP caliber season, averaging 22 points, 10 assists and three steals per game to lead New Orleans to its best start in franchise history. Paul went off for a career night against the Lakers in the Hornets’ 118-104 victory at STAPLES Center in November, dishing out 21 assists to go along with 19 points. Peja Stojakovic also put on a show, making 10 of 13 three pointers en route to 36 points.

*Things You Might Not Know:*
Although the Hornets’ roster boasts several known commodities such as former Kings’ sharpshooter Peja Stojakovic and Tyson Chandler, David West is actually second on the team in scoring with over 19 points a game to go along with his nine rebounds.

West is one fifth of a starting unit that plays heavy minutes for the Hornets, joining Paul, Chandler, Stojakovic and Morris Peterson in the starting lineup. Of the five, only Peterson averages less than 30 minutes a night. Former Laker Jannero Pargo, Bobby Jackson, Rasual Butler and Melvin Ely form the majority of a relatively thin bench for New Orleans.

Despite the Hornets’ strong play to open up the season, they are an uninspiring 9-6 at home so far, playing in front of a paltry 11,871 fans per game—the worst attendance figure in the league.

*Things You Need To Know:*
By the time the Lakers roll into town after playing Memphis last night, the Hornets will have had a total of four days off since they toppled the Suns in Phoenix—without West no less— on Saturday night. The Lakers have struggled this season in back-to-back games, but hopefully an easy victory over the Grizzlies will help the team wrestle with a well-rested New Orleans squad.

The Hornets give up only 93 points—good enough for fourth best in the NBA. Tyson Chandler’s 12 rebounds a game anchor the New Orleans frontline while Paul’s three steals headline the Hornets’ backcourt.

Paul, in particular, has been on a tear the past four games, averaging 23 points and 11 rebounds while leading New Orleans to consecutive road victories over the Suns and Warriors. The Lakers always seem to struggle against quick point guards like Steve Nash, Jason Kidd, Mike Bibby and the like, so stopping Paul will likely prove crucial to the outcome of Wednesday’s game.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

As big of a game as you can have in January


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*

The Lakers trail their season series with New Orleans 0-1 after having lost last season’s series with the Hornets (1-2) for just the third time since they joined the NBA in 1988-89. The Lakers are 6-4 against the Hornets in their last 10 overall games. In their last 10 road games against the Hornets, the Lakers have gone 7-3. Since the Hornets move to New Orleans from Charlotte prior to the 2002-03 season, the Lakers have gone 4-1 at New Orleans Arena while going 0-2 at the Ford Center in Oklahoma City during their temporary relocation from 2005-07. The Lakers are 8-3 all-time against the Hornets at STAPLES Center and 5-3 against the Hornets at home since the team moved to New Orleans. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 12- 6 against the Hornets. In 2006, the Lakers and Hornets took part in the city of New Orleans first professional sports game following Hurricane Katrina when they met at the New Orleans Arena March 8, 2006. The Lakers won that contest 113-107 behind 40 points from Kobe Bryant. In the Lakers last trip to New Orleans, Bryant scored a series record 50 points, becoming just the second player in NBA history to score 50- plus points in four consecutive games. In their most recent meeting 11/6/07, Peja Stojakovic made a Lakers opponent record 10 three-point field goals while Chris Paul became only the seventh Lakers opponent to record at least 21 assists in a game and the first since John Stockton did so in April of 1990. Current Hornets head coach Byron Scott played 11 seasons for the Lakers including his final NBA campaign in 1996-97 with then rookie Kobe Bryant. Additionally, current Lakers assistant coach Jim Cleamons spent the 2004-05 and 2005-06 seasons as an assistant coach on Scott’s staff in New Orleans.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



DaRizzle said:


> As big of a game as you can have in January


Yeah it seems like us and the Hornets are on some sort of collision course this season.

We can win this game on a back to back if Kobe comes out hard and has a really good night.

Ariza will be a key as well on Peja these are precisely the sorta match ups that we got him for.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Yea this game scares me, but not that much, CP is gonna get his. Put Ariza on Peja and let Bynum do his thing and we should be fine...i hope :gopray:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Ariza needs to be getting over 30 min a game unless he gets into foul trouble in general.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Phil needs to put Critt on Paul to see if he can slow it down bc Fisher is definitely not capable of doing anything defensively against Paul.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Going to be a tough game.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Should be interesting to see Bynum against Chandler. I don't know if we will be able to overcome a poor shooting night from Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

I think that if we win tonight, we will definitely have that elusive 5-game winning streak considering our opponents after New Orleans.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

*Scouting Report
Lakers at Hornets - 1/9/08

Wednesday, Jan 9*

The Hornets are playing well. They are winning games and playing together. They compliment each other well with Chris Paul, the Western Conference Player of the Month, leading the way. They are on a roll with the only problem so far being a lack of major production from their bench. Their bench has been outscored in 11 of the last 14 games and Coach Byron Scott has commented recently on the need for their bench to step it up. Since our bench has been a major reason for our success so far this season, this will be an area to monitor to see how the game is flowing.

The Hornets want to run on makes and misses. Paul is the engine that makes this plan go with his speed but more importantly with his change of pace and speed. He will push the ball, probe the defense, pull back and explode again to the paint. We must sprint back on defense and try to build a wall to stop his penetration. Our bigs especially can act as a deterrent to him. Limiting Pauls penetration is essential to our success. We must also locate their shooters in transition so we don’t give up wide open looks. Once again, communication is key.

New Orleans doesn’t run a lot of intricate offensive sets. They used to rely on the Princeton offense now they use some of those sequences mainly out of timeouts or in deadball situations. Now, the Hornets rely on Drags (transition screen and rolls) and Double Drags (transition screen and rolls where both 4 and 5 set the screens). In the regular drag they do a great job of having Chandler sprint the floor and set the pick and roll hard. While the defense converges on the paint to stop the penetration, West trails in at the top of the key for a catch and shoot. In the “Double” Tyson Chandler does a great job of rolling to the hoop looking for the lob and David West pops looking for the 20’ jumper which he can drain. We must also be ready for multiple pick and rolls within the same possession. They often set one and if it defended well Paul will just have his big set another from a different angle. It is important that our guards do not stick to the screens like its Velcro. We need to keep playing and fighting through it. Finally, we must end our defensive possessions with strong rebounding. Chandler loves to go to the offensive boards for follow up dunks so we must not let him fire up his teammates and the crowd with one of these. We did a poor job in the loss at Staples Center in early November of tracking Peja Stojakovic and he made us pay. We need to limit his catch and shoot opportunities.

On offense we need to be mindful of the fact that in addition to what he does offensively, Chris Paul is among the league leaders in steals. We need to be strong with the ball and use our ball fakes – as they say “fake a pass to make a pass”. Like we try to do with any good offensive player, we need to make Paul expend energy on the defensive end of the floor. If he only has to play one end we may be in for a long night.

Note: West did not play in their last game after taking a hard fall the night before but they have been off since the 5th so he is expected to play.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Basel57 said:


> *Scouting Report
> Lakers at Hornets - 1/9/08
> 
> Wednesday, Jan 9*
> ...


good post basel


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Again, Phil really should start Ariza here to bottle up Peja. Walton is not going to be very effective on the defensive end, and the key to this game is going to be containing as many of their five starters as possible because their bench is notoriously weak.

Interesting little factoid: the last time we played the Hornets, we were without Lamar Odom, Trevor Ariza and Kwame Brown.

Our team is very different than it was two months ago when we first played New Orleans.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

what do you guys think?

1)let chris paul score 50 points and shut down other players

2) stop (double team, triple team, whatever we can do) chris paul and let the other guys beat us.

even though we got torched with option 2, i think we should stick to that plan. like damien said trevor wasnt with us when these two met so hopefully he can make an impact on the defensive end.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Interesting little factoid: the last time we played the Hornets, we were without Lamar Odom, Trevor Ariza and Kwame Brown.
> 
> Our team is very different than it was two months ago when we first played New Orleans.


wow. I completely forgot about that.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



dannyM said:


> what do you guys think?
> 
> 1)let chris paul score 50 points and shut down other players
> 
> ...


I say we go with plan one. Think about that Denver game when Iverson went for 51 points and still lost.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



dannyM said:


> what do you guys think?
> 
> 1)let chris paul score 50 points and shut down other players
> 
> ...


YES!! Guard the perimeter! Stop collapsing guards. Simply hoping the outside shooters cool down is not good enough. I've seen this countless times against the Suns and now the Hornets. Let the PG tire himself out scoring. One thing about Fisher is he will make these great PGs work. We need him to make shots tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5_gH72uDLkg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5_gH72uDLkg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

We need this Bynum to show up tonight..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



CubanLaker said:


> <OBJECT height=355 width=425>
> &ampnbsp
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5_gH72uDLkg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></OBJECT>
> 
> We need this Bynum to show up tonight..


at 20secs and 50 secs in this video, Bynum did something that he should do EVERY time he is in the post. It look similar to what Shaq does when he doesn't dunk.

Tyson is not a post threat (except for lobs). What Bynum needs to do is keep him off the boards. It will take more than just length for bynum. He is going to half to out work Tyson on EVERY possession and I do hope Phil is stressing this to Bynum and not just Odom.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



CubanLaker said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5_gH72uDLkg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5_gH72uDLkg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> We need this Bynum to show up tonight..


that team they are playing sucks as opposed to tonights :lol:
and am i the only one that notices that David west NEVER misses against the Lakers
:azdaja:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



KillWill said:


> phil should start ariza against peja, and seriously rough him up. if fox could do it, i don't see why ariza wouldn't be able to.


Agreed. Peja killed us last time.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Difference is, Lakers have Ariza now. Last time you guys met, Peja was allowed to violate the perimter with Stojakovic going off beyond the arc.


Also D.West is not playing I think? So thats more reason for the Lakers to continue working the inside-out game and take advantage of this.


Finally. Kobe needs at least a good offensive game. Those 6/22 nights need to stop, margin for error is too small against a team like NOH.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

David West IS playing. I'm not sure if he's starting, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Game is about to tip off. We need to come out strong.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

bynum with glass again


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

What a great start! All five starters have scored already, and the Lakers haven't missed yet. They're 7/7 from the field! 14-4 right now!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

8-8 to start...not too shaby


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Lamar is a horrible help defender. I counted twice there was a man driving to the basket and he just stands there and lets them get a layup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Sick block by Kobe on Chandler...too bad he missed the layup, but glad Lamar was there to clean it up and score 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

My God, Luke Walton is missing some easy shots.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

bynum with glass again


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Nice little jump hook by bynum. Shaqesque


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Bynum turned his ankle a bit but he seems to be ok.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Bynum is a glass Machine!! Maybe I should do a rant about Kwame and maybe he will play better.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Ouch! Bynum coming up kinda gimpy..doesnt look that bad though..walk it off big fella.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

No post game for Bynum eh?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Chris Paul is the only reason this game isn't a blowout already. He has 10 of the Hornets 18 points right now.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

bad call against bynum...west just bulldozed into lamar


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Excellent 1st quarter. We have to extend this lead cuz you just know theyre just going to on a big run.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Nice 1st quarter run for the Lakers. We only need 3 more of those and we got this game in the bag


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Coby Karl just checked in for the final 10 seconds of the quarter...I'm guessing he'll be back out at the beginning of the 2nd quarter.

Great start by the Lakers to begin the game, and they're off to a 32-19 lead after one quarter.

Kobe - 4/8 shooting, 8 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block
Bynum - 4/5 shooting, 8 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 block

Only two turnovers in that quarter, and we're out-rebounding New Orleans, and we also have more assists, while shooting 63% from the field.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Damnit David West is ***** slapping us again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Hornets with 5-0 run to start the 2nd quarter. 

And as I type that, Ariza scores. Good job, Trevor!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

I absolutely ****ing love Ariz'a defense, by the way. Kwame with a nice block as well.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

What is wrong with Kwame? He has got to be one of the worst offensive player in league history. It seems like he just throws the ball at the board everytime he gets the ball down low.

What a waste of skin.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

cmon guys! we need to pull away from them! tighten up the D!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



TakaraJinRoh said:


> What is wrong with Kwame? He has got to be one of the worst offensive player in league history. It seems like he just throws the ball at the board everytime he gets the ball down low.
> 
> What a waste of skin.


lol yeah, he throws it at the backboard it seems.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Ariza Kicks ***....

Kwame Does Not


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

That was a bizarre play...very weird...but at least we ended up with the 3-point play...nice job, Kwame.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

That a boy Kwame. 3 point play!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

That was a nice shot and fake by Java


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Well Kwame heard us. 5 quick points for him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Java playing well! 19-point lead! Timeout Hornets!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Kobe loving it from the bench.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

man we're blowing away almost every team we're playing it seems (except the celtics)... 

we've been up at one point by 20... at least half of our past 8 games or so.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



afobisme said:


> man we're blowing away almost every team we're playing it seems (except the celtics)...
> 
> we've been up at one point by 20... at least half of our past 8 games or so.



Yeah. Lakers shooting well, while also defending pretty good.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Left hand!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Bynum with the left hand...nice! 

We need to end the quarter well. Last night, we let a 26-point lead late in the first half against the Grizzlies slip to 14 at the half. Can't let that happen right now, even though it seems to always happen. We need to close quarters well, and tonight would be a great night to start doing that.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

cmon Kobe. you gotta hit those fts


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

i love the swagger were playing with!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

peja looks likke a rook out there, he just threw up a kwame-esque shot(meaning it sucked)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Basel57 said:


> Bynum with the left hand...nice!
> 
> We need to end the quarter well. Last night, we let a 26-point lead late in the first half against the Grizzlies slip to 14 at the half. Can't let that happen right now, even though it seems to always happen. We need to close quarters well, and tonight would be a great night to start doing that.


I should've known we wouldn't close the quarter out well...the lead is down to 13 now.

Kobe is getting double-teamed on every possession, so the other guys have to step up and hit some shots. Every time I see Luke drive towards the basket, I cringe. He never makes it.

Oh, and the Hornets just scored with 1 second left in the quarter, and end it on a 7-0 run. ****ing ****.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Christ man! Luke cant hit anything!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

why didnt we see sasha in the firs half..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

do not let up on these ****ers.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

The Lakers have to do something about their second quarter finishes. This is the third to in a row that they did not finish the half good


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Is it really any secret that Luke Walton is one of the few problems this team has?

He is basically the reason why the Hornets got back in the game. He takes too many shots and has the ball in his hands way too often, and he simply does not produce and does not make shots. He provides us nothing on the offensive end other than another body, and he is too slow on defense. It's bad enough that he is on the floor and not helping us, and it's even worse that he seems to have the ball in his hands on almost every play.

Awful end to the half. Those lobs to Tyson Chandler are more than annoying. If the team looked like they gave a damn in the last 3 minutes of that half, we could have been up by 20.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

We're going to need to start the 3rd quarter strong and try to put this game away early, though I have a big feeling we're going to allow the Hornets right back in it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



clien said:


> why didnt we see sasha in the firs half..


Are you angry about that? Crittenton looked really freaking good out there, and he helped get us a 19-point lead.

The real question is: Why did we see so much of Walton in the first half?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Is it really any secret that Luke Walton is one of the few problems this team has?
> 
> He is basically the reason why the Hornets got back in the game. He takes too many shots and has the ball in his hands way too often, and he simply does not produce and does not make shots. He provides us nothing on the offensive end other than another body, and he is too slow on defense. It's bad enough that he is on the floor and not helping us, and it's even worse that he seems to have the ball in his hands on almost every play.
> 
> Awful end to the half. Those lobs to Tyson Chandler are more than annoying. If the team looked like they gave a damn in the last 3 minutes of that half, we could have been up by 20.


Yeah, Walton may very well be the type of player Phil wants around (good bball IQ, good passer, team-first player), but this year (and with Ariza on board) he is showing he doesn't belong as a starter in a contending team...

No defense. Erratic shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

2nd half just started. Let's see how we do.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Damnit! Stop with the ****ty fouls!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

so i guess the game plan is were gonna let Paul get his and stop everyone else.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Luke should NOT be out on the floor right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Basel57 said:


> Luke should NOT be out on the floor right now.


But he just hit a 3. :clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Lakers are already out of fouls for the quarter...there's 8+ minutes left.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

there we go Luke!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

damnit! dont leave Peja please!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Kobe just shot a horrible 3-pointer with Mo Pete RIGHT in his face...and made it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Nice job Lamar!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

damnit! Peja heating up....


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

the hornets have no answer for us...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Yes Luke!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Luke has been playing SO much better in this half. He's hit 3 shots in a row now, and is actually 6/12 for 14 points.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Luke's been pretty good in the third. One of the few reasons why NOH has'nt cut the lead to a single digit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

And we now have our biggest lead of the game at 20 points.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

WTF was that. Luke got manhandled!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Fisher/Paul getting into it a little bit.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Cmon Jordan!! Bust Chris' *** for Fisher!


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Lakers applying full court pressure despite being up by 16...wow. Im really impressed.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

rofl anyone see joel talking to stu? then he realizes that they are on the air so he goes "lakers basketball"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

wtf?? Anaheim Hornets???


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

damn chris paul is quick.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



afobisme said:


> rofl anyone see joel talking to stu? then he realizes that they are on the air so he goes "lakers basketball"


I was saying to myself please dont say anything out of line.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Good 3rd! Lets keep up this intensity in the 4th!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

If we can hold on to this lead, and if Dallas loses to Detroit tonight, then I think the Lakers will be in the 3rd seed in the Western Conference Standings, which would just be awesome.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

i think most of you guys forgot how smart luke is

look at him cut to rim on several plays... yeah bynum and &co made good passes but how many players out there constantly make cuts like luke?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



dannyM said:


> i think most of you guys forgot how smart luke is
> 
> look at him cut to rim on several plays... yeah bynum and &co made good passes but how many players out there constantly make cuts like luke?


Yeah, but he's also missed most of his shots tonight near the basket, which is what's really frustrating.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



CubanLaker said:


> Yes Luke!!!





Basel57 said:


> Luke has been playing SO much better in this half. He's hit 3 shots in a row now, and is actually 6/12 for 14 points.





TakaraJinRoh said:


> Luke's been pretty good in the third. One of the few reasons why NOH has'nt cut the lead to a single digit.





CubanLaker said:


> WTF was that. Luke got manhandled!


love baby love


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Lamar found the bank open, and cashed in for 3!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Chris Paul schooling the Lakers...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

i'm not hating on kwame but why the **** is he our main low post offense for the 2nd unit?

odom needs to bang bang down low


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



dannyM said:


> love baby love


When he plays well he gets love. I dont hate players just to hate them. If you look back into this thread youll even find me giving Kwame a compliment.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

23-11, dare i say it!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



CubanLaker said:


> When he plays well he gets love. I dont hate players just to hate them. If you look back into this thread youll even find me giving Kwame a compliment.


you got it man as long as we're giving LOVE its all GOOD! :cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Christ! Chris Paul has a nasty crossover...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

reason why kobes the leading MVP candidate

he's just a double team magnet

dumb players like ely are programmed to double team kobe without being fully aware of what's going on the court

easy bucket for ronny! whoo!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

jesus chris paul can dribble the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

24-point lead! The lead just keeps getting bigger and bigger! 

Our next three games are all against sub-.500 teams...we could very well go on a 7-game winning streak and be 26-11 by Monday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

By the way, major props to Chris Paul. The man can flat out play!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Jordan 3pt shot is deadly! Whats his percentage from 3pt the year??


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

around 40%


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Early votes for Player of the Game: Kobe or Bynum?

Kobe - 8/16 shooting, 2/4 threes, 19 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 1 turnover

Bynum - 8/10 shooting, 17 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 block, 0 turnovers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Toss up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Um...guys...Kwame had made 5/7 free throws...that's just hard to believe.

Coby Karl comes in and nails a 3! I love it! Let's win this game by 30!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Bynum for POTG considering his minutes, this kid needs be voted for All-Star game next year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Lakers win by 29 points, 109-80! That's what I like to call sweet revenge for the loss that the Hornets handed us earlier in the year. The Hornets faced a completely different team, though. They were red hot, and we completely cooled them down in their own home.

Great, great performance by every single player tonight. Five guys in double figures, and two others who were 1-point shy of getting into double figures. We're not 23-11 and we have the Bucks and Grizzlies next at home, followed by a game at Seattle!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

OMG, I'm so pissed off at Jannero Pargo right now! I wanted to win by 30!!!

:biggrin:

Great second half...we really took it to them. It's official. We're good again.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Great win guys! Everyone played well tonight. Even Kwame and Luke got in on it. Nice job!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



CubanLaker said:


> Yes Luke!!!





Basel57 said:


> Luke has been playing SO much better in this half. He's hit 3 shots in a row now, and is actually 6/12 for 14 points.





TakaraJinRoh said:


> Luke's been pretty good in the third. One of the few reasons why NOH has'nt cut the lead to a single digit.





CubanLaker said:


> WTF was that. Luke got manhandled!


what about luke for POTG he doesnt get love like so often


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Great road trip!!! :clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

I'll leave it up to all of you guys...whoever gets most votes for POTG will be it...I'm going with Kobe personally because he had a great all around game...scoring, rebounds, passing, defense...he did it all, and shot 50%.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

does anyone agree kwames got a ok post game? i mean its not pretty and all but he knows how to use his strength to his advantage. all he needs is some respect from the ref and some decent FT shooting and he's good to go


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

what did the Hornets ever do to deserve this beating? lol


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



AllEyezonTX said:


> what did the Hornets ever do to deserve this beating? lol


making fisher mad?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Luke started off slow but had a good 2nd half. I wouldn't mind giving it to him.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



dannyM said:


> does anyone agree kwames got a ok post game? i mean its not pretty and all but he knows how to use his strength to his advantage. all he needs is some respect from the ref and some decent FT shooting and he's good to go


I've always thought his post game wasn't so bad, his hands just suck, when he goes up strong it's a different story though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Kwame's problem is finishing. He know what to do in the post and he can get to the rim and get open looks at will but he cant finish worth a damn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

By the way, Phoenix is currently down 15 at home against the Pacers in the 3rd quarter...hopefully they lose.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

DOWN WITH THE SUNS!! :azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Basel57 said:


> By the way, Phoenix is currently down 15 at home against the Pacers in the 3rd quarter...hopefully they lose.


15 for Phoenix is like 7 for any other team in the league. I hope im wrong.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

LT making too many comments on the post game show

its awkward


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



dannyM said:


> LT making too many comments on the post game show
> 
> its awkward


LaDainian Tomlinson is on the post-game show?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



CubanLaker said:


> 15 for Phoenix is like 7 for any other team in the league. I hope im wrong.


Yeah, they just cut the lead to 4.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

boo! phoneix is up 1 97-96 now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

I need a definitive answer - Kobe, Bynum or Luke for POTG? I want to go update the thread.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Give it to Luke. I dont think hes had one this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



CubanLaker said:


> Give it to Luke. I dont think hes had one this year.


He actually did have one - against the Clippers back in December. But I'll go ahead and give it to him again, only because it is a very rare sight to see.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Wish I didn't have to miss the game, stupid work. Great to see the Lakers blow out the Hornets though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Eternal said:


> Wish I didn't have to miss the game, stupid work. Great to see the Lakers blow out the Hornets though.


Look at the bright side. You made a NICE game-thread! 

And besides, the game will replayed later on tonight on KCAL.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Basel57 said:


> Look at the bright side. You made a NICE game-thread!
> 
> And besides, the game will replayed later on tonight on KCAL.


Too bad I don't get KCAL, as I'm not from California. 

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Eternal said:


> Too bad I don't get KCAL, as I'm not from California.
> 
> Thanks for the comment.


Oh, I knew that. Damn...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Btw, it's good to see Kobe actually shoot a decent shooting percentage this time, rather then his usual 8-22.

I won't mind Kobe shooting bad though, if this team continues to win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

why is this thread stickied??


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Are we still behind the Spurs in point differential? We are seriously beating the living **** out of teams right now!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Are we still behind the Spurs in point differential? We are seriously beating the living **** out of teams right now!


Nope. In fact, Lakers are ahead of the Spurs in point differential now, 6.8 to 6.1. W00t!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Missed the game because of class. Got to hear a little of the third on siruis. 

Got to love going into a game and beating the crap out of a team as good as the Hornets.

The boys should be proud of this one.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



dannyM said:


> does anyone agree kwames got a ok post game? i mean its not pretty and all but he knows how to use his strength to his advantage. all he needs is some respect from the ref and some decent FT shooting and he's good to go


Kwame sucks i just hope we can dump him for someone decent before his contract runs out...like a good PF like Darko


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



CubanLaker said:


> why is this thread stickied??


I figured best to sticky the most recent / current game thread to keep the threads organized. If people don't like it I'll just unsticky it. 

Just was annoying recently when all 3 gamethreads would be 3 in a row after each other.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



EHL said:


> Nope. In fact, Lakers are ahead of the Spurs in point differential now, 6.8 to 6.1. W00t!!!!


I wonder what the point differential has been for us in the past 10 games or so. Lately it seems like we're winning almost every game by 20 points.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Eternal said:


> I figured best to sticky the most recent / current game thread to keep the threads organized. If people don't like it I'll just unsticky it.
> 
> Just was annoying recently when all 3 gamethreads would be 3 in a row after each other.


good idea. I like the way the Bulls board does that too. It keeps it organized.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

*POST-GAME QUOTES

Head Coach Phil Jackson

(On controlling the game from the start…)*
We established something early in the game and were able to control the tempo. We made a conscious effort to stop [Peja] Stojakovic and make [Chris] Paul try and do everything and prevent him from having all of his outlets and except for a couple of times we did a pretty good job of that.

*(On the win…)*
This was a really good road win for us and we are taking care of the right things at the right time and we will build on that going into the weekend. It was really good to get this coming off of a back-to-back, we will just have to sustain the energy.

*(On the play of Chris Paul…)*
Chris Paul is terrific at getting the ball to people and getting shots, but tonight they just didn’t have that.

*Kobe Bryant*

*(On getting off to a fast start…)*
We got off to a quick start. That is one of the things you want to do on the road, especially in this type of environment. You try not to let the crowd get into it right off the bat…..we just want to come in and go. Right from the top, we want to come in and go. Some nights go better than others. Tonight and last night, we got off to quick starts. That, obviously, helped us a lot.
*
(On trying to contain Chris Paul…)*
We just wanted to make his life difficult, even if he is going to penetrate. We never want to give him an easy opportunity. We want to try to contest his shots as well.”

*Luke Walton*
*
(On if this game is testimony on how far the Lakers have come since the first game against the Hornets…)*
Absolutely. We remember that game. That game was one that we felt we were trying to show home court dominance, as all good teams do, and they came in and put a good whooping on us. We wanted to come back and show how far we have come as a team and get that win back.

*(On getting an early lead…)*
As a team, we are happy with the fact that we got an early lead and we kind of kept it. That is something that we haven’t been able to do over the last couple of years, especially against the very good teams and be on their home court…that’s a big solid win for us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Just realized that Farmar has a good chance of starting in the Rookie/Sophomore game. Man, the Rookies are gonna get smoked...

Sophomores
PG: Jordan Farmar...Daniel Gibson...Rajon Rondo
SG: Brandon Roy...Ronnie Brewer
SF: Rudy Gay...Tyrus Thomas
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge...Craig Smith...Paul Millsap
C: Andrea Bargnani...Josh Boone

Rookies
PG: Mike Conley Jr....Rodney Stuckey
SG: Daequan Cook...Nick Young
SF: Kevin Durant...Jamario Moon...Al Thornton
PF: Yi Jianlian...Jeff Green
C: Al Horford...Sean Williams...Jason Smith


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

This game confirmed everything I already know.

Critt is our best pg and future star.
Ariza is always better then Luke, even if Luke has a good shooting game, because Ariza's Defense is so much better


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

kobe potg imo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



KennethTo said:


> kobe potg imo


I went ahead and gave it to Luke just because anytime he has a performance like that...well...it's just so rare...but really, it probably was Kobe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

F---that!!! There is no pity POG!! He has to earn that ****!!! Change it to Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



DaRizzle said:


> F---that!!! There is no pity POG!! He has to earn that ****!!! Change it to Kobe


Well then...since you guys think it should be Kobe...and since I originally thought it should be Kobe...I'll go ahead and change it.

Sorry Luke fans, but DaRizzle has spoken! He says no pity, then by God, no pity will be shown!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Thank you


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

Haha, there ya go...changed. From now on, I'll give to who REALLY deserves it...not to someone just because they had a decent game when they usually don't. 

Sorry dannyM.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

You can't please everybody rook. Keep your head up, you'll figure it all out someday. Don't be overwhelmed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

But I am a mod of the people, by the people, for the people!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



DaRizzle said:


> F---that!!! There is no pity POG!! He has to earn that ****!!! Change it to Kobe


Agreed! WTF is that?

There is no way in hell that Luke deserves POTG for last night's performance. Let's be honest...he had an awful first half and did marginally OK in the second half.

It either needs to go to Kobe or Bynum. I'd give it to Kobe because his defense last night was phenomenal.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Agreed! WTF is that?
> 
> There is no way in hell that Luke deserves POTG for last night's performance. Let's be honest...he had an awful first half and did marginally OK in the second half.
> 
> It either needs to go to Kobe or Bynum. I'd give it to Kobe because his defense last night was phenomenal.


I have already changed it. No worries!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



DaRizzle said:


> F---that!!! There is no pity POG!! He has to earn that ****!!! Change it to Kobe


:lol:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



DaRizzle said:


> F---that!!! There is no *pity POG*!! *He has to earn that ****!!! *Change it to Kobe


man thats harsh. 



Basel57 said:


> Haha, there ya go...changed. From now on, I'll give to who REALLY deserves it...not to someone just because they had a decent game when they usually don't.
> 
> Sorry dannyM.


its all good. luke will come back stronger and earn that POTG with unanimous votes. i hope...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Great win. Not only was it against our main competitor, but it was a blow out.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not only was it a blowout, it was a road win.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

not only was it a road win, it was a back to back road win


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not only was it a back-to-back road win, but it was a payback win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: GT #34 (1/9): (22-11) Los Angeles Lakers @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*



KennethTo said:


> This game confirmed everything I already know.
> 
> Critt is our best pg and future star.
> Ariza is always better then Luke, even if Luke has a good shooting game, because Ariza's Defense is so much better


I didn't see the game, so I not calling you out. But I'm wondering what it is he did that was so special during the game? Defense or what?

Did he get some time guarding Paul? I mean normally he has just been getting garbage minutes.. And if the boxscore indicates what he did in garbage time, I'm not impressed.

So was it on the defensive end?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Don't look now.. Spurs lost tonight.. And Suns are currently trailing.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Suns should lose tonight. They're without Nash and Marion.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I Love Lamp


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs lost...Suns down 25 with 4 and a half minutes left in the game...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Spurs lost...Suns down 25 with 4 and a half minutes left in the game...


i think everyone realized today HOW MUCH THE SUNS SUCK without Nash
(i know Marion missed too but it would have been the same result)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Suns suck WITH Nash, too.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> The Suns suck WITH Nash, too.


I agree :cheers:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> The Suns suck WITH Nash, too.


:lol:
:biggrin:


----------

